# what thickness paracord to use?



## Shannon (Aug 29, 2014)

Hello,
I'm a newbie and have been searching the web for answers and web sites. I have found lots of answers but can't seem to find 1 answer. I see web sites that that have videos and sell product which is great. It seems these sites don't agree on the thickness of the paracord. I'm going to start off making bracelets (as most do it would seem) and would like to know what is the best thickness to use. I see mostly 3mm and 4mm offered. I'll go to one site and they sell exclusively 3mm and then I will go to another site and they sell only 4mm. So I am confused. I know it's only 1mm difference so will it really matter that much? Should I not even worry about it and buy either one? Sould I use a thinner cord for women's items and thicker for men's? Or maybe I'm way off and should be using a larger size?

Please hjelp me and let me know what size paracord to use or give me a guideline.

Thanks


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 

I don't pay attention to the thickness I'm just concerned with the quality, craftsmanship, and if it was made in the U.S.A by a certified Gov. Contractor.

I mostly buy 550 paracord but if you want something smaller for children and women try some micro paracord 375.


----------



## Trab9000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Most 550 paracord is around 4.5mm but varies greatly between manufacturers and even colors. There is also 450 Paraline by EL Wood, that is about 4mm but ties rounder than 550 because of the 4 puffy inner strands as opposed to the 7 strands in 550. There is also many different types such as 425, 375, 325, 275 vest cord (Type 1) Microcord, and nano cords. It will drive you nuts trying to figure it out. 

I stick with 550 and 425 Tactical from EL Wood and microcord from Atwood Manufacturing. the EL Wood cord is 100% nylon inner strands and outer sheath. Atwood, is polyester. To me, not such a big deal with an accent color.

I've also attached an image that shows the different sizes side by side.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks, that was the info I was looking for. I was confused seeing 550 paracord on different sites and the thickness was different. Some said 3mm and others 4mm. So I did a price search and saw about 5 sites that kept coming up where paracorders buy their stuff. Then I checked the prices of the product on those sites and found Paracord Planet had a great price on Amazon, even better then on their own site. So I ordered from then and it just came in today while I was making my jig. 

Thanks again for the info!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Trab9000 said:


> Most 550 paracord is around 4.5mm but varies greatly between manufacturers and even colors. There is also 450 Paraline by EL Wood, that is about 4mm but ties rounder than 550 because of the 4 puffy inner strands as opposed to the 7 strands in 550. There is also many different types such as 425, 375, 325, 275 vest cord (Type 1) Microcord, and nano cords. It will drive you nuts trying to figure it out.
> 
> I stick with 550 and 425 Tactical from EL Wood and microcord from Atwood Manufacturing. the EL Wood cord is 100% nylon inner strands and outer sheath. Atwood, is polyester. To me, not such a big deal with an accent color.
> 
> ...


Nice pic for comparison.


----------



## Zacklem (Sep 11, 2014)

It is actually personal preference. I use 550. I tried the 450 and it didn't work well for me.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Zacklem said:


> It is actually personal preference. I use 550. I tried the 450 and it didn't work well for me.


Can't go wrong with 550 paracord.


----------

